# Votação 1º Concurso Fotografias MeteoPT - 2018



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2019 às 21:12)

Terminada a submissão de fotografias, aqui está a votação do 1º Concurso Fotografias MeteoPT, neste caso referente a fotografias tiradas em 2018! 

Antes de mais, obrigado a todos os que participaram 

Regras de votação:

Máximo de 3 votos por membro;
Não sendo possível impedir o voto nas próprias fotos, apelamos ao bom-senso de cada um;
O voto é anónimo;
Não é possível alterar votos, portanto tenham atenção antes de submeterem os vossos votos;
Qualquer pessoa pode votar, mesmo que não tenha participado;
A votação está aberta por 6 dias, termina Domingo dia 27/01/2019.
Os votos estão no formato [user] - Foto x. Todas as fotografias aprovadas pelo staff para concurso estão neste tópico, identificadas com o autor e o nº de foto que corresponde à opção de voto.

Qualquer dúvida que tenham, não hesitem 
Vamos a isso!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2019 às 21:17)

@c0ldPT 

*Foto 1*
06/03/2018, Gandra, Paredes







----------------------------------------------

@clone 

*Foto 1*
21/07/2018 - arredores de Amarante






----------------------------------------------

@Dan 

*Foto 1*
28/02/2018 - Bragança






*Foto 2*
24/03/2018 - Serra da Nogueira, Bragança.






*Foto 3*
25/11/2018 - arredores de Bragança (3km a Norte).






----------------------------------------------

@Duarte Sousa 

*Foto 1*
07/02/2018 - Montemor, Loures.






*Foto 2*
13/08/2018 - Manta Rota, Vila Real de Stº António.






*Foto 3*
09/12/2018 - Jardim das Amoreiras, Lisboa.






----------------------------------------------

@Gerofil 

*Foto 1*
20/05/2018 - arredores de Estremoz (Norte)






*Foto 2*
26/10/2018 - arredores de Estremoz (Norte)






*Foto 3*
18/11/2018 - Planície do Alentejo Central, entre Montemor-o-Novo e Évora






----------------------------------------------

@guimeixen 

*Foto 1*
08/09/2018 - Braga






*Foto 2*
27/09/2018 - Braga






*Foto 3*
16/09/2018 - Santuário do Sameiro, Braga.





----------------------------------------------

@guisilva5000 

*Foto 1*
04/08/2018 - Guincho, Cascais.






----------------------------------------------

@joralentejano 

*Foto 1*
13/04/2018 - Arronches.






*Foto 2*
06/05/2018 - arredores de Arronches.






*Foto 3*
03/08/2018 - Alto Alentejo.






----------------------------------------------

@João Pedro 

*Foto 1*
05/10/2018 - Praia da Memória, Matosinhos.






*Foto 2*
31/03/2018 - Montalegre.






*Foto 3*
11/03/2018 - Porto.






----------------------------------------------

@jpmartins 

*Foto 1*
13/08/2018 - Arronches.






*Foto 2*
31/12/2018 - Pateira de Fermentelos.






*Foto 3*
24/12/2018 - Pateira de Fermentelos.






----------------------------------------------

@Mr. Neves 

*Foto 1*
07/05/2018 - arredores de Tondela.






*Foto 2*
14/08/2018 - arredores de Tondela.






*Foto 3*
19/02/2018 - arredores de Tondela.






----------------------------------------------

@mr. phillip 

*Foto 1*
08/09/2018 - S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2019 às 21:19)

@Norther 

*Foto 1*
14/04/2018 - Torre, Serra da Estrela.






*Foto 2*
14/04/2018 - Torre, Serra da Estrela.






*Foto 3*
14/04/2018 - Torre, Serra da Estrela.






----------------------------------------------

@Prof BioGeo 

*Foto 1*
31/08/2018 - ao largo da costa Sul de São Miguel, Açores.






----------------------------------------------

@Rachie 

*Foto 1*
16/07/2018 - Venda do Pinheiro






*Foto 2*
10/11/2018 - Ponte 25 de Abril.






*Foto 3*
15/03/2018 - Alfragide.






----------------------------------------------

@Rafa111 

*Foto 1*
15/09/2018 - Tondela.






----------------------------------------------

@remember 

*Foto 1*
17/09/2018 - Póvoa de Santa Iria.






*Foto 2*
09/09/2018 - Praia dos Salgados, Albufeira.






*Foto 3*
21/06/2018 - Póvoa de Santa Iria.






----------------------------------------------

@Ricardo Carvalho 

*Foto 1*
21/06/2018 - Ourique.






*Foto 2*
22/11/2018 - Sesimbra.






*Foto 3*
19/12/2018 - Comenda, PN Arrábida.






----------------------------------------------

@Ruipedroo 

*Foto 1*
27/08/2018 - Braga.






*Foto 2*
27/11/2018 - Braga






*Foto 3*
08/09/2018 - Braga






----------------------------------------------

@Serra do Açor 

*Foto 1*
14/01/2018 - Serra do Açor.






*Foto 2*
21/01/2018 - Pomares, Arganil.






*Foto 3*
17/03/2018 - Serra do Açor.






----------------------------------------------

@The Weatherman 

*Foto 1*
18/03/2018 - Foz do rio Cávado.






----------------------------------------------

@Tiagolco 

*Foto 1*
04/09/2018 - Vulcão dos Capelinhos, Faial.






*Foto 2*
27/07/2018 - Bobadela, Loures.






*Foto 3*
23/08/2018 - Serra das Meadas.






----------------------------------------------

@vinc7e 

*Foto 1*
??/07/2018 - Caminha.






*Foto 2*
??/09/2018 - Gelfa.






*Foto 3*
??/10/2018 - Lamas de Mouro.






----------------------------------------------

@windchill 

*Foto 1*
22/08/2018 - Cidacelhe.






*Foto 2*
28/08/2018 - Montemuro.






*Foto 3*
26/09/2018 - Foros de Vale Figueira.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2019 às 23:12)

Impossível escolher só 3!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2019 às 23:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Impossível escolher só 3!


Exato!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Exato!


Vou esperar até às 23h58 de dia 27 para ter tempo para pensar bem no assunto...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 09:36)

Completamente! Não se fazem coisas destas  Tarefa bem complicada onde 3 votos não são nada , no meio de tanta qualidade!  Mas parece de facto o mais equilibrado para a votação! Dando já os parabéns a todos os participantes , lá terá que ser não é  Mas volto a realçar, independentemente daquelas que não possa votar , para mim já todos ganharam , obrigado pelas vossas partilhas ao longo do ano 2018, siga 2019 .


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

É de facto muito difícil escolher só 3... 

Sugiro uma votação em 2 fazes, primeiro esta para apurar as 10 melhores fotos (com mais votos), depois uma nova votação para escolher a melhor de todas entre as 10 finalistas. @Duarte Sousa que te parece?

No futuro penso que deveria haver fotos por tema, havendo uma melhor entre cada um dos temas, tipo, Fotos de neve, fotos de mar/ondulação, fotos de nuvens, fotos de trovoada, etc. depois numa segunda fase as melhores de cada tema concorreriam todas juntas pela melhor foto de todas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2019 às 11:25)

MSantos disse:


> É de facto muito difícil escolher só 3...
> 
> Sugiro uma votação em 2 fazes, primeiro esta para apurar as 10 melhores fotos (com mais votos), depois uma nova votação para escolher a melhor de todas entre as 10 finalistas. @Duarte Sousa que te parece?
> 
> No futuro penso que deveria haver fotos por tema, havendo uma melhor entre cada um dos temas, tipo, Fotos de neve, fotos de mar/ondulação, fotos de nuvens, fotos de trovoada, etc. depois numa segunda fase as melhores de cada tema concorreriam todas juntas pela melhor foto de todas!



Isso já foi tudo pensado 

A questão da votação em duas fases está a ser avaliada pelo staff. 

Outros concursos, por exemplo por temas, também estão dentro dos nossos planos


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2019 às 11:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isso já foi tudo pensado
> 
> A questão da votação em duas fases está a ser avaliada pelo staff.
> 
> Outros concursos, por exemplo por temas, também estão dentro dos nossos planos



Fixe! 

Parabéns pela iniciativa e parabéns a todos os participantes, já ganharam todos!


----------



## srr (22 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

Parabens a todos,

Não tive hipotese de participar, mas queria ;

Deixo uma sugestão :

Um evento mensal, pois assim a foto é logo relacionada com o Evento/Situação especifica;
com o Maximo de 2 fotos por membro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2019 às 18:32)

Última oportunidade para votar!

Atenção que a votação fecha às 21:12 (hora a que abriu no dia 21/01) e não às 23:59.

Depois disto seguir-se-á uma votação final ainda com um número de fotos a ser decidido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2019 às 12:09)

Votação - 2ª Volta

Caríssimos,

Tal como foi sugerido e tendo obtido aprovação por parte da equipa de staff, este concurso terá uma 2ª votação, como se de uma final se tratasse. As fotografias apuradas para esta final são aquelas que reuniram pelo menos 10% do total de votos.

A votação inicial teve os seguintes resultados:







Assim sendo, as fotografias que estão na final são as seguintes:

@Dan 

*Foto 2*
24/03/2018 - Serra da Nogueira, Bragança.






*Foto 3*
25/11/2018 - arredores de Bragança (3km a Norte).







--

@guimeixen 

*Foto 1*
08/09/2018 - Braga







--

@João Pedro 

*Foto 1*
05/10/2018 - Praia da Memória, Matosinhos.






*Foto 2*
31/03/2018 - Montalegre.






*Foto 3*
11/03/2018 - Porto.







--

@jpmartins 

*Foto 3*
24/12/2018 - Pateira de Fermentelos.








--

@Ricardo Carvalho

*Foto 3*
19/12/2018 - Comenda, PN Arrábida.








--

@windchill 

*Foto 2*
28/08/2018 - Montemuro.








--

São estas as 9 fotografias finalistas.

Votação aberta durante 5 dias (o dia e hora limites estão indicados na votação). 2 votos por pessoa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2019 às 09:47)

As votações terminam hoje pelas 12:11!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2019 às 15:02)

E a fotografia vencedora é a Fotografia nº 2, do membro *windchill*! 

Em 2º lugar ficou a Fotografia nº 3 do *Ricardo Carvalho* 

A completar o pódio, fica a Fotografia nº 3 do* jpmartins*! 

É sempre importante para uma _comunidade _como esta sair um pouco da rotina meteorológica e ir entrando neste tipo de iniciativas, penso que é muito bom para o crescimento do fórum.

Obrigado a todos os que participaram neste primeiro concurso de fotografias do MeteoPT.com e, também, a todos os que não participaram com fotografias mas deram o seu contributo ao votar


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2019 às 15:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E a fotografia vencedora é a Fotografia nº 2, do membro *windchill*!
> 
> Em 2º lugar ficou a Fotografia nº 3 do *Ricardo Carvalho*
> 
> ...


Boa foto vencedora!

@Duarte Sousa talvez o vencedor podia ver a sua foto como header do fórum durante algum tempo, o que achas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2019 às 16:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boa foto vencedora!
> 
> @Duarte Sousa talvez o vencedor podia ver a sua foto como header do fórum durante algum tempo, o que achas?



Propus essa mesma ideia ao resto da equipa do fórum há uns dias! Estamos a verificar essa possibilidade


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Fev 2019 às 17:33)

Como se costuma dizer, ganhou a melhor!  Parabéns ao Nuno ( @windchill ) , e que nunca nos deixe de brindar com estas magníficas oferendas  Os outros todos também estão de parabéns , claro! Para mim ganhavam , e ganharam todos ,também um enorme agradecimento ao @Duarte Sousa e todo o staff deste fórum pela iniciativa  Acho a sugestão do @guisilva5000  fantástica, e seria uma óptima forma de presentear o vencedor! Quanto à minha lisonjeada classificação , um enorme obrigado a todos os que votaram em mim , não estava de todo à espera de tantos pontos,muito obrigado, e já sabem,tirem muitas fotos e partilhem aqui com a malta .


----------



## windchill (2 Fev 2019 às 21:54)

Obrigado a todos, foi um concurso com belíssimas fotos, e foi uma honra poder participar! 

Não tenho dúvidas de que todas as fotos apresentadas, representam acima de tudo o amor que cada um de nós tem por estes eventos meteorológicos, sejam eles quais forem....

Quero acima de tudo que a minha foto seja representativa desse mesmo amor, que no meu caso é algo que me acompanha desde muito pequenininho!

2018 foi o ano que mais investi e me dediquei ao 'stormchasing'.... andei centenas e centenas de quilómetros e felizmente tive a oportunidade de apurar, desenvolver e aperfeiçoar técnicas que espero, sirvam de incentivo e motivação a quem quer seguir este caminho.

Neste tópico que criei em Outubro, está uma boa parte do resultado de tudo isso!  Fotografar Raios de Noite (Um fascínio intemporal...)

Estamos todos de parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2019 às 22:13)

Header alterado!


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2019 às 22:51)

Estão de parabéns os vencedores; *windchill*_, *Ricardo Carvalho *e* jpmartins*. Está também de parabéns o_ *Duarte Sousa* pelo trabalho na organização desta excelente iniciativa.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2019 às 22:55)

Parabéns aos vencedores, por acaso foi mesmo o meu top 3 
Venham os próximos @Duarte Sousa


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2019 às 22:59)

windchill disse:


> Obrigado a todos, foi um concurso com belíssimas fotos, e foi uma honra poder participar!
> 
> Não tenho dúvidas de que todas as fotos apresentadas, representam acima de tudo o amor que cada um de nós tem por estes eventos meteorológicos, sejam eles quais forem....
> 
> ...


Merecido! Adorei esta foto logo da primeira vez que a postaste, tão mágica, mística e fantasmagórica... soube logo que iria ser a vencedora do concurso  As eólicas brancas e as luzes vermelhas... foto surreal


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2019 às 23:18)

Já não fui a tempo de votar na 2º volta do concurso!

Muitos parabéns ao Windchill pela vitória! A foto vencedora está fantástica. 

Parabéns igualmente ao Duarte pela organização!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2019 às 15:34)

Boa tarde.

Parabéns aos vencedores @windchill _,@Ricardo Carvalho e* @jpmartins*_, parabéns também a todos aqueles que contribuem para enriquecer este fórum com as suas fotografias, a generalidade muito boas. Obviamente há sempre aquelas que se destacam e por isso há vencedores.
Parabéns aos organizadores deste concurso.
Da minha parte, se tiver tempo, tentarei fazer parte da elite deste fórum no que toca a qualidade...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2019 às 16:28)

Parabéns a todos os participantes, principalmente ao Windchill e ao Ricardo Carvalho.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 11:46)

Obrigado @Dan , @João Pedro , @Aristocrata , @jpmartins , e a todos os outros mais uma vez pelas felicitações  Fica uma foto do mesmo local da minha foto, mas desta vez para mostrar o que o nevoeiro escondia 




Winter colors ,Comenda (PNA) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 22:06)

Que pura de diferença... 




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors ,Comenda (PNA) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Ambas absolutamente maravilhosas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Fev 2019 às 12:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Que pura de diferença...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tudo bem que vindo da minha parte poderá ser um bocadinho suspeito!   Mas mais uma vez tenho que concordar plenamente contigo   Thanks  John


----------

